# Forum > News > Community Chat >  [IRL Exploit] Unlimited Free Tokens at Chuck E Cheeze!

## XGamerX

This is off-topic, which is why it is in the "off-topic section"
figured this out today when I was at "Chuck E Cheeze" (popular Pizza/arcade chain in the USA) with my family.

If your local Chuck E Cheeze has one of these machines you can get unlimited tokens with only an investment of about a dollar. Try it! We played all day for $1 today.

1- Find a machine called "Chuck E's ID generator" It is a machine that takes your photograph, then prints a little toy ID card out (like a police ID, or Fireman ID etc.. for little kids)
2- Have your photo taken and select the "police" template
3- what people do not realize is that on the back of the police ID it says "Redeem at counter for 10 tokens"
4- Print out the ID, or print out about 4 of them- Take it to the main counter where you buy tokens when you come in, and redeem the ID card for 10 tokens
5- Rinse, Repeat, play all night

There is no limitation on this (currently), I even asked the manager if this was normally something people did at the end of the night, she responded "NO mostly little children use the machine, and they just think the picture is cute so they take it home etc"

Make fun all you want, but if you get stuck going to Chuck E'z wit your family for a bday party or something, why not play unlimited free arcade games all night?

NOTE: Tokens CANNOT be redeemed for quarters, I tried... so this is no good for IRL money, but certainly a handy IRL exploit for an otherwise boring/expensive evening!

----------


## klamor

if i recall correctly, chuck e cheese doesn't let you in if you're too old. which would eliminate like 90% of this forum

----------


## XGamerX

I am 26, and they let me in. I was however there for a 3 year olds bday party. and if you rly think 90% of this forum is older than 15, your sadly mistaken :-)

----------


## klamor

ehh you're probably right

----------


## who knows

Chuck e cheeze brings back such fond memories. Awesome guide too, gave me a chuckle :P

----------

